# Fishing Tip 656. ONE BEAD PREVENTS LOTS OF PROBLEMS.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When I use a swivel in front of a Fluke or other jerk bait, I often reel it up into the rod tip. This can really cause problems, including backlashes and even broken rings inside the tip guide.

Solution? Add a large bead above the swivel. The bead won't go through the tip. Dang! Why didn't I think of that? Might cause more Spanish Mackerel problems, though.


----------

